# "Mein Teich"



## babsi (19. Juli 2007)

Hi 
Also ich heiße Babsi bin 18 und dass hier ist natürlich, wie ihr euch denken könnt, nicht nur mein teich!1
Allerdings verbringe ich wahrscheinlich am meisten zeit bei ihm!
Algenrausfischen, Fotos machen, Hängematte liegen ,... undundund

Also hier mal ein paar Fotos 

LG Babsi

1.bild: blick von der terasse auf den "steg"
2.bild: blick von der anderen seite 
3.bild: blick von "steg" weg
4.bild: blick von terasse
5.bild: 2 von den gästen die immer wieder mal kommen
6.bild: noch ein gast
7.bild: und die erste seerose die aufgeblüht ist


----------



## Martin a. B. (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hallo Babsi


Whhhoooouuuu!!!

Was sind das für bestechend schöne Bilder 

Besonders die Tier-Fotos gefallen mir ganz besonders.

Darf ich fragen mit welche Kamera du die gemacht hast?


...Und auch das Algenrausfischen scheinst du im Griff zu haben: Toller Teich

gruß

Martin a. B.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hi Babsi,

wirklich ein toller Teich und sehr schöne Bilder, da können wir uns Martin nur anschliessen.



			
				Martin a. B. schrieb:
			
		

> Darf ich fragen mit welche Kamera du die gemacht hast?


 
..... wir würden mal auf Sony DSC-H5 tippen


----------



## babsi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Also 
Danke erstmals =)

JA die Fotos sind mit einer SONY DSC-H5 gemacht  
wie erkennt man das an den fotos  


LG BAbsi


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hallo Babsi,

auf dem Foto mit der rechten Maustaste Eigenschaften wählen, und schon werden die Daten alle angezeigt.


----------



## rainthanner (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

also so eine Hängematte hätte ich auch gerne. 


 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## w-cl203 (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hut ab!!!!     

der gefält mir und erst diese relaxzone *auch haben will*


----------



## babsi (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

hi

@lollo ja die eigentschaften kenn ich schon   aber bei mir steht da nicht svon der kamera oder so !!?? seehr seltsam 

an alle anderen 
dankeschön ja die hängematte ist wirklich toll allerdings hängt sie jetzt nicht mehr so sondern zwischen garage und __ birke   aber trotzdem toll 
wenn nicht sogar besser weli jetzt haben wir zwischen den 2 bäumen plazt für den tisch und können sogar unten essen !!!

die fotos sind überhaupt schon ein bissi alt also ein paar monate ich werd mal in den nächsten tagen neue machen 
bei der hitze ist das wasser leider auch nicht mehr so schön ein bissi trüb von den ganzen algen und so  

LG


----------



## lollo (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hallo Babsi,

versuche das ganze mal bei einem Bild das auf Deiner Festplatte gespeichert ist, dann klappts bestimmt. 
Ja, so eine Hängematte hätte ich auch gerne in meinem Garten. Mir fehlen da einfach die Befestigungen zu.:crazy:  An Lufthaken bleibt sie so schlecht hängen.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

@ Babsi:

klar erkennt man Deinen Kameratyp nicht an den Aufnahmen selbst  , es ist genau wie Lothar geschrieben hat. Wenn Du das Bild aus Deinem Betrag vergrösserst und dann abspeicherst, kannst Du die Daten, die Deine Kamera mit abspeichert, ansehen. Genau so habe ich es gemacht ....


@ lollo:



			
				lollo schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, so eine Hängematte hätte ich auch gerne in meinem Garten. Mir fehlen da einfach die Befestigungen zu.:crazy: An Lufthaken bleibt sie so schlecht hängen.


... an Lufthaken leider nicht, aber es gäbe noch eine Alternative. Leider können wir kein Bild von unserer Hängematte machen, die ist wegen Bauarbeiten im Garten nicht aufgebaut .... sie sieht aber etwa wie - defekter Link entfernt - aus.


----------



## babsi (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hey hab jetzt mal vor kurzen ein paar Fotos gemacht
die ich euch natürlich zeigen möchte  

Damit ihr seht wie er jetzt ausschaut  

LG


----------



## babsi (3. Aug. 2007)

*AW: "Mein Teich"*

Hier noch eins von heute =)

Leider ist das wetter nicht so toll  

LG


----------

